# Switching to Synthetic



## new94altima2me (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a 94 Altima w/130,000 miles approx. which has been on regular oil it's whole life! I wanted to switch to synthetic since it's said to be better for your car, is this recomended or will i cause myself headaches in the end for unknown reasons? Any info would be great!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I went on my Alti from reg. penzoil 10-30w to Mobil1 5,000(Still better blend of mineral oil) and I noticed an increase in my gas milage, power, and engine runs ALOT cooler. My Brother drives a 1990 Dodge Ram Charger and He uses fully senthetic oil. He can go twice as long and drive twice as hard with synthetic. BTW, use a K&N oil filter. They are REALLY good. higher burst point


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can just change it on over.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a '94 Altima with 185K miles. I switched to Mobil 1 at about 145K and then to Mobil 1 Extended Service oil last year which is supposed to be OK for 15K oil changes, but I change it at 10K. The car seems to start easier on cold mornings and run better and gets a little better gas mileage than on regular oil. I used to have to add a quart of 5W-30 regular Quaker State oil between 3.5K oil changes, now I just add 1 quart of 5W-30 Mobil 1 Extended Service between 10K changes and the cost isn't much higher per mile. Mobil 1 ES costs a bit more than other synthetics but that's because it's a true synthetic, and Mobil's chemical engineers say that the other big name brand synthetics aren't true synthetics, they're just regular motor oil with the molecules split or flattened out or something like that. I don't know anything about how non-petroleum chemicals are made into real synthetic motor oil but I do know my car runs better and uses less oil since I switched to Mobil 1 extended service which is a true synthetic, and the best part is I only have to change it every 8 or 9 months instead of every 3 months like I did with regular oil.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

just remember, dont switch back to regular..not a good idea, i have 10W40 Mobile 1 Full Synthetic..and the car sounds great, runs great, and IS great


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i use royal purple in all of my cars and i love it.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

royal purple?? never hard of it it, is it good?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think it is. 
Royal Purple Consumer Products


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

I use it as well. Works well.


----------

